# Sirius Hits 6M Subs



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio said that it ended 2006 with about 6,024,000 subscribers,
an 82 percent increase over the company's 2005 ending sub base of 3.3 million.
The company said based on preliminary financial data, Sirius will have achieved
its first ever quarter of positive free cash flow in the fourth quarter of 2006.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Congrats to Sirius! Here's to another 6M :righton:


----------

